# Another bird,Color Genetic experts...please identify this color



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

*New pics*
..............................


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks in Advance


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Blue, pale, indigo, bar, dirty, cock.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Could there be heterozygous icy in there?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

thepigeonkey said:


> Blue, pale, indigo, bar, dirty, cock.


Thanks for your input friend


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Henk69 said:


> Could there be heterozygous icy in there?


A few others have also asked this question,when they saw pics of this bird.Lets hope some experts in color genetics,will throw light on this...


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi Bomey,Do you have the parents of this bird,if so please post pictures of them. This would help us to find the color modifiers that are at work in the posted picture.I believe that the bird you have posted is carring the Chalky color modifier as the bars have a very orange look and the chalky modifier does this. I also would not rule out icy at work here as the bird could be an intermediate ice (heterozygous)carring only 1 ice gene and it needs two to be full ice (homozygous). .GEORGE 







































*


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

george simon said:


> *Hi Bomey,Do you have the parents of this bird,if so please post pictures of them. This would help us to find the color modifiers that are at work in the posted picture.I believe that the bird you have posted is carring the Chalky color modifier as the bars have a very orange look and the chalky modifier does this. I also would not rule out icy at work here as the bird could be an intermediate ice (heterozygous)carring only 1 ice gene and it needs two to be full ice (homozygous). .GEORGE
> *


 After seeing the new picture posted here and on the other forum,I feel that we also have Indigo working here and this may rule out Chalky. .GEORGE


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

So if this is Heterozygous Indigo,
Will i Get an Andalusian bird,if i pair a Hetero Indigo hen with a Black spread blue based cock ?
If yes,then i will be able to create some Andalusian Homers,that would be awesome


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

boneyrajan.k said:


> So if this is Heterozygous Indigo,
> Will i Get an Andalusian bird,if i pair a Hetero Indigo hen with a Black spread blue based cock ?
> If yes,then i will be able to create some Andalusian Homers,that would be awesome


If the bird is Indigo then yes. Good way of test breeding it.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

I would go with this color. It is striking.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Henk69 said:


> I would go with this color. It is striking.


Have a look at the youngster i go from this bird,which i posted a few comments above.May be it will provide you more clues


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I think it is definitely a good idea to mate both birds to blacks. To see if we get any ash-reds or andalusians.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

I have just replaced the old pictures,with fresh latest pics of the same bird for better understanding of the color


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Here's a good read. 
http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/blueindigo.html


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

I have been searching in internet to find a bird,which exactly matches this birds color..so far,i have not been able to see any


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

If you own the bird in question, I would be proud to not find any results on google matching his color. Lol I say do some trial and error breedings as suggested to find out.


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Boney,

If your Lal Ban Gaghra are only bluish hens and ash-red mimic cock, then they have a sex linked gene in them. If not, they have a specific autosomal gene.

In the links bellow you can see some hemizygous frosty dilute hens and homozygous frosty dilute cocks:

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15r_5_culoare_1

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15r_6_culoare_2

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15r_6_culoare_2/pagina2


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

CMH1211 said:


> If you own the bird in question, I would be proud to not find any results on google matching his color. Lol I say do some trial and error breedings as suggested to find out.


Yes,they are my birds.But it would be great if i can find at-least one genetic person with similar color,it will help me in a big way to understand more about this color ....Especially,if he has good knowledge in genetics .Here we don't have any genetic experts in my place,who have done work on pigeons.So even if somebody has this kind of birds in my place,they wont be having much idea about genetic involved just like me


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

dimerro said:


> Hi Boney,
> 
> If your Lal Ban Gaghra are only bluish hens and ash-red mimic cock, then they have a sex linked gene in them. If not, they have a specific autosomal gene.
> 
> In the links bellow you can see some hemizygous frosty dilute hens and homozygous frosty dilute cocks:


These birds cannot be taken as ideal specimen of the breed "Lal ban Gaghra",Bcoz top quality 'Lal ban ghagra' has a different color with golden wing bars and darker body color.Many complex variations are present in the same breed itself.So this may be a variant or impure form of 'Lal ban ghagra',about which i have not much knowledge.

This is a bit complicated.Even i am myself a beginner with these kind of Indian breeds.'Lal band' is the bird with dark primaries and tail bars.Where as 'Ghagra' is the bird with light primaries and washed out tail (Ash red mimic).*'Lal band' can be male or female,but 'Ghagras' are said to be male majority of the timeS.*To say it authentically with full confidence, i will have to wait for a couple of years,after breeding a lot of youngsters and seeing it for myself,whether this is infact true or not.*When a 'Lal band' Hen is put with a 'Ghagra' cock.That pair is called "Lal band ghagra"*.


----------

